# Crothian's Fall!!!



## JIMBOTHEBLACK (Feb 22, 2005)

I know it sounds far feched, but one day I will catch Crothian. It is a new perpose in my life , not that I got anything against him, quite the contrary, Crothian is a really cool guy, I just love a good challenge and this is the ultimate (with eating you're own head in close second).So if there is a way to do it,I will not rest until I do. Tryin to catch Crothian, it's better than frickan skydiving.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 22, 2005)

Don't post for the sake of posting.  Add to the conversation, include good ideas and good responses.  Be part of the community and don't limit your posting to a few places like the off topic forum.  Do that and not only will you succeed in your goal but you will more importantly become part of the community and help as well as learn some cool things about gaming along the way.


----------



## ph34r (Feb 22, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Don't post for the sake of posting.  Add to the conversation, include good ideas and good responses.  Be part of the community and don't limit your posting to a few places like the off topic forum.  Do that and not only will you succeed in your goal but you will more importantly become part of the community and help as well as learn some cool things about gaming along the way.




Crothian not only has a massive post count...but he is t3h wis0rz too!


----------



## Torm (Feb 22, 2005)

Right. While he posts an awe-ful lot  , I don't think I've ever seen Crothian post uselessly.


----------



## Desdichado (Feb 22, 2005)

JIMBOTHEBLACK said:
			
		

> I know it sounds far feched, but one day I will catch Crothian. It is a new perpose in my life , not that I got anything against him, quite the contrary, Crothian is a really cool guy, I just love a good challenge and this is the ultimate (with eating you're own head in close second).So if there is a way to do it,I will not rest until I do. Tryin to catch Crothian, it's better than frickan skydiving.



You really need to work on posting something of value, first.  I don't know if I've read a post of yours that had any substance to it yet.  I certainly don't want to see 25,000 posts like that.


----------



## Darkness (Feb 22, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Right. While he posts an awe-ful lot  , I don't think I've ever seen Crothian post uselessly.



I'm not always sure he actually reads a thread before replying,  but his posts certainly aren't useless.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 22, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Right. While he posts an awe-ful lot  , I don't think I've ever seen Crothian post uselessly.



 You don't go into the Hivemind much, do you?


----------



## Mark (Feb 22, 2005)

JIMBOTHEBLACK said:
			
		

> I know it sounds far feched, but one day I will catch Crothian. It is a new perpose in my life , not that I got anything against him, quite the contrary, Crothian is a really cool guy, I just love a good challenge and this is the ultimate (with eating you're own head in close second).So if there is a way to do it,I will not rest until I do. Tryin to catch Crothian, it's better than frickan skydiving.




It'll never happen.  You're obviously not posting fast enough to match or catch The Cro.  Your spelling's still too good.


----------



## devilish (Feb 22, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Don't post for the sake of posting.  Add to the conversation, include good ideas and good responses.  Be part of the community and don't limit your posting to a few places like the off topic forum.  Do that and not only will you succeed in your goal but you will more importantly become part of the community and help as well as learn some cool things about gaming along the way.




This proves you can't beat Crothian -- for every post you do, he'll match it with
another post.  N+1, baby, N+1.


----------



## ph34r (Feb 22, 2005)

Mark said:
			
		

> Your spelling's still too good.




Hahaha. Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Feb 22, 2005)

He cut his teeth with the Hivemind. It's the easiest way I can think of to run up your post count 

good luck and all, but honestly, I think the guy is unassailable


----------



## The Shaman (Feb 22, 2005)

Dream big! That's the spirit!

However, short of writing a spambot, it ain't gonna happen.


----------



## megamania (Feb 23, 2005)

Yes grasshopper-  and you too may learn the post-maximus strike someday.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 23, 2005)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> He cut his teeth with the Hivemind. It's the easiest way I can think of to run up your post count
> 
> good luck and all, but honestly, I think the guy is unassailable




Sure the HM helped but really you can do that by just going out to the many forums and post to the many cool threads going on.  Get in a rules argument, cirtique someones house rules, convince people the superiority of second edition...all these things will rack up the posts and do it in agood way.


----------



## JIMBOTHEBLACK (Feb 23, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> You really need to work on posting something of value, first. I don't know if I've read a post of yours that had any substance to it yet. I certainly don't want to see 25,000 posts like that.



                       You obviously havn't read many of my posts, unless you meant to say that my opinions lack "substance". Or maybe it's my fault, you see I was under the impression that the off topic forum was a place where you could speak your mind even if it is useless. I had the intention of starting a humorus thread i,m sorry if it's not to your liking but this is my contribution to the community, something lighthearted to lagh at and joke about, it's not really a goal of mine to beat Crothian, i,m not going to struggle day and night so that I can get 25,000 posts, and dispite what you might think I don't just blatently respond to whatever happens to be on the screen, on the contrary, I actually put a lot of thought into what I say, even if I am just kidding around.And there are other useless topics on the forum, so don't act like I'm the only one.


----------



## Mark (Feb 23, 2005)

JIMBOTHEBLACK said:
			
		

> You obviously havn't read many of my posts, unless you meant to say that my opinions lack "substance". Or maybe it's my fault, you see I was under the impression that the off topic forum was a place where you could speak your mind even if it is useless. I had the intention of starting a humorus thread i,m sorry if it's not to your liking but this is my contribution to the community, something lighthearted to lagh at and joke about, it's not really a goal of mine to beat Crothian, i,m not going to struggle day and night so that I can get 25,000 posts, and dispite what you might think I don't just blatently respond to whatever happens to be on the screen, on the contrary, I actually put a lot of thought into what I say, even if I am just kidding around.And there are other useless topics on the forum, so don't act like I'm the only one.




_You'll never catch The Cro if you can't tell someone to "Stuff it" more succinctly..._


----------



## Crothian (Feb 23, 2005)

Mark said:
			
		

> _You'll never catch The Cro if you can't tell someone to "Stuff it" more succinctly..._




mark, go stuff it....

 

it had to be done.......


----------



## JIMBOTHEBLACK (Feb 23, 2005)

*sigh of relief* I feel a lot better now that I got that off my chest. Oh and Joshua, stuff it.


----------



## Ashwyn (Feb 23, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> You really need to work on posting something of value, first.  I don't know if I've read a post of yours that had any substance to it yet.  I certainly don't want to see 25,000 posts like that.



There's this thing, it's called an ignore list. You can put people on it so you don't have to see posts like that. Or you could just manually ignore them. I really don't see why you feel the need to not do that, opting instead to post snarky comments.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 23, 2005)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> There's this thing, it's called an ignore list. You can put people on it so you don't have to see posts like that. Or you could just manually ignore them. I really don't see why you feel the need to not do that, opting instead to post snarky comments.



Wow, something like that must cost $300!

No, actually you can get it for the low, low price of--

$400!?

... No.  It's a user setting.

... Oh.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 23, 2005)

JIMBOTHEBLACK said:
			
		

> *sigh of relief* I feel a lot better now that I got that off my chest. Oh and Joshua, stuff it.




next lesson: you can't let the other people on the boards get to you like that.  Ya, ity is fun for the moment telling them to stuff it but it doesn't serve the long term enjoyment of the boards.  TRust me, I've said quite a few things that were unpopular and people ranted and yelled at me.  But I didn't care and didn't engage them.  I stuck to my beliefs and explained and defended them when needed and skipped past the people who were obviously just there to bait me.  

In the end, its a board about gaming.  There is nothing in gaming so iumportant that I need to get mad over.  It is a fun hobby, but not my life.  Dispite all the posts and all the time I spend here I can still walk away.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 23, 2005)

ph34r said:
			
		

> Crothian not only has a massive post count...but he is t3h wis0rz too!



Seconded and repeated for emphasis.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 23, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Seconded and repeated for emphasis.




ignore the man behind the computer.....


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 23, 2005)

What, trying out the ignore list on me?  Aww...


----------



## Crothian (Feb 23, 2005)

no, making a wizard of oz reference really...I never use the ignore list, it is the same as admiting defeat


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 23, 2005)

No, I got the reference.  If I thought you were ignoring me, why would I respond?


----------



## Crothian (Feb 23, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> No, I got the reference.  If I thought you were ignoring me, why would I respond?




to show off in front of all the other users......


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 23, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> to show off in front of all the other users......



Pfft, I must suck at showing off.


----------



## Ashwyn (Feb 23, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> no, making a wizard of oz reference really...I never use the ignore list, it is the same as admiting defeat



For what it's worth, there is noone on my ignore list either.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 23, 2005)

and her'es where I run into the grandmother rule......


----------



## Crothian (Feb 23, 2005)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> For what it's worth, there is noone on my ignore list either.





good for you!!!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 23, 2005)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> For what it's worth, there is noone on my ignore list either.



... How much _is_ that worth?


----------



## Ashwyn (Feb 23, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... How much _is_ that worth?



Um, what it's worth?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 23, 2005)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Um, what it's worth?



Oh, okay.  Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 23, 2005)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Um, what it's worth?




pricelesss.....he meant priceless......


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 23, 2005)

JIMBOTHEBLACK said:
			
		

> *sigh of relief* I feel a lot better now that I got that off my chest. Oh and Joshua, stuff it.



I'd feel better getting Crothian off my chest too.


----------



## Xath (Feb 23, 2005)

If you take all of the days since January 02, and divide Crothian's Post count by such, you will see that he has posted an average of 19.6 times per day.  So you need to start beating that regularly to have a chance of catching up to him in the next 50 years.


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 23, 2005)

Actually when I saw the thread title I wondered if it was going to be a holiday ad: 


> This fall come to Crothia and watch the oozes changing colour as they absorb the falling leaves.


----------



## Desdichado (Feb 23, 2005)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> There's this thing, it's called an ignore list. You can put people on it so you don't have to see posts like that. Or you could just manually ignore them. I really don't see why you feel the need to not do that, opting instead to post snarky comments.



[sigh]  It seems the bar for what is considered snarky or not gets a little higher everyday.  Soon there won't be any point in posting an opinion at all.  We'll have to just quote Open Content at each other.

I'm also very familiar with the Ignore list, although I prefer to use it as little as possible.


----------



## fett527 (Feb 23, 2005)

See now I end up lurking in the General and Rules and gaming related materials and post sometimes.  This is mostly because our gaming is in infrequent, I'm not a rules lawyer nor do I own a ton of books (As a matter of fact, I only own the PHB) and I have a need to read through a thread entirely before posting (if it's a long thread , I don't read it as I don't have the time).    I feel I have more to add in the Fantasy/TV and off-topic forums.  I will also continue to post to the Small Beginnings story hour continuation when that gets going again.


----------



## der_kluge (Feb 23, 2005)

You know, this thread is just another excuse for Crothian to post more.  

Me too, I guess for that matter.


----------



## Mark (Feb 23, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> mark, go stuff it....
> 
> 
> 
> it had to be done.......





I think it shows particularly poor taste to pad your post count in such an obvious way in a thread where someone has stepped up to...




Aw, stuff it!


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 23, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> You know, this thread is just another excuse for Crothian to post more.
> 
> Me too, I guess for that matter.



Isn't every thread an excuse for Crothian to post more?


----------



## fett527 (Feb 23, 2005)

MonsterMash said:
			
		

> Isn't every thread an excuse for Crothian to post more?




Or is it that Crothian exists so that we will all post more in a vain attempt at catching him?  A simple, yet clever, ploy to drive traffic to ENWorld?

It is the _*bum, bum, bummmmmmm*_ *CROTHIAN CONSPIRACY*! _*echo effect*_


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 23, 2005)

If a Crothian posted in a forest and no one was in EN World to read it, would his post count go up?


----------



## fett527 (Feb 23, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> If a Crothian posted in a forest and no one was in EN World to read it, would his post count go up?




Exactly.


----------



## BSF (Feb 23, 2005)

Xath said:
			
		

> If you take all of the days since January 02, and divide Crothian's Post count by such, you will see that he has posted an average of 19.6 times per day.  So you need to start beating that regularly to have a chance of catching up to him in the next 50 years.




Actually, it is 23.47 at the moment.  You can find post/day in the user profile.  

It looks like Crothian has slipped a little bit.  I am pretty sure it was higher than that a year ago.  At one point, I thought about making my .sig "16500 posts behind Crothian, losing ground daily."  It would be funny, but hardly necessary.  I average a little more than 4 posts a day and I have trouble with time on that.  Obviously, I read too slow.


----------



## Mark (Feb 23, 2005)

Xath said:
			
		

> If you take all of the days since January 02, and divide Crothian's Post count by such, you will see that he has posted an average of 19.6 times per day.  So you need to start beating that regularly to have a chance of catching up to him in the next 50 years.




_You've misspelt "bleating"..._


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 23, 2005)

BardStephenFox said:
			
		

> It looks like Crothian has slipped a little bit.  I am pretty sure it was higher than that a year ago.



I think he said it used to be above 30.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 23, 2005)

Xath said:
			
		

> If you take all of the days since January 02, and divide Crothian's Post count by such, you will see that he has posted an average of 19.6 times per day.  So you need to start beating that regularly to have a chance of catching up to him in the next 50 years.




Those slow months really killed my average.....


----------



## Crothian (Feb 23, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> You know, this thread is just another excuse for Crothian to post more.
> 
> Me too, I guess for that matter.




I don't create the threads, I just humor them.....


----------



## Crothian (Feb 23, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I think he said it used to be above 30.




ya, we'll just say it was 30...no way it was any higher then that...nope, nodda chance it was like 50 at some point....those rumors of it being around 50 are obviously false and being spread by commie mutants traitors......


----------



## devilish (Feb 23, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> Or is it that Crothian exists so that we will all post more in a vain attempt at catching him?  A simple, yet clever, ploy to drive traffic to ENWorld?
> 
> It is the _*bum, bum, bummmmmmm*_ *CROTHIAN CONSPIRACY*! _*echo effect*_




So if we all stop posting, Crothian will cease to be?

Seems easy enough, right?  Just stop posting...
oh .. wait... I just did


----------



## devilish (Feb 23, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> Or is it that Crothian exists so that we will all post more in a vain attempt at catching him?  A simple, yet clever, ploy to drive traffic to ENWorld?
> 
> It is the _*bum, bum, bummmmmmm*_ *CROTHIAN CONSPIRACY*! _*echo effect*_




So if we all stop posting, Crothian will cease to be?

Seems easy enough, right?  Just stop posting...
oh .. wait... I just did

[edit] Argh!  and double-posted as well!!!!!!!! D!@n browser!!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 23, 2005)

devilish said:
			
		

> So if we all stop posting, Crothian will cease to be?
> 
> Seems easy enough, right?  Just stop posting...
> oh .. wait... I just did
> ...



You tried not to post and ended up posting twice.  Your plan failed miserably.


----------



## Mark (Feb 23, 2005)

devilish said:
			
		

> [edit] Argh!  and double-posted as well!!!!!!!! D!@n browser!!




Also known as *Crothian Post Count Raising Ploy #252*!  Well played!


----------



## Crothian (Feb 23, 2005)

Ya, when you stop posting, you post twice as much.  Remember that!!


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 23, 2005)

So I should try to stop posting more often, then, eh?  

I love me some Ignore list.  Life without morons is a good think.  I also love me this forum.  I've never even been tempted to Ignore someone yet, making this a moron-lite zone.


----------



## fett527 (Feb 23, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You tried not to post and ended up posting twice.  Your plan failed miserably.




The *CROTHIAN CONSPIRACY* in action.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 23, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> The *CROTHIAN CONSPIRACY* in action.




Wait till we get to the shakedown part of the plan.....


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 23, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> So I should try to stop posting more often, then, eh?



I'm going to stop posting for 30 seconds after this post.

... Any more coming?


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 23, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'm going to stop posting for 30 seconds after this post.
> 
> ... Any more coming?



 Nope.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 23, 2005)

Oh, snap!
[/(contact)]


----------



## Crothian (Feb 23, 2005)

a 3 hour movie where the aline turned out to be her father???


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 23, 2005)

There's a movie called "Oh, snap"?


----------



## JIMBOTHEBLACK (Feb 23, 2005)

I must apologize for snapping at joshua last night. Crothians right, I shouldn't let people bait me, even if they are stupid baiting baiter heads, Ya stupid baiting baiter.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 23, 2005)

no, but there is a 2002 movie called Snap


----------



## Crothian (Feb 23, 2005)

JIMBOTHEBLACK said:
			
		

> Crothians right




You'll find that this happens a lot


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 23, 2005)

JIMBOTHEBLACK said:
			
		

> I must apologize for snapping at joshua last night. Crothians right, I shouldn't let people bait me, even if they are stupid baiting baiter heads, Ya stupid baiting baiter.



 Come now.  Feel the anger coursing through you.  Embrace the dark side, and strike Joshua down!


----------



## JIMBOTHEBLACK (Feb 23, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Come now. Feel the anger coursing through you. Embrace the dark side, and strike Joshua down!



             NO FATHER I WILL NEVER JOIN YOU!!


----------



## Michael Morris (Feb 23, 2005)

update user set posts = 30000 where userid = 87

[sblock](One day I will surpass Crothian).[sblock]Of course I will cheat[sblock]There's really no other way.[sblock]Stop looking at me that way.[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Darkness (Feb 23, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> You'll find that this happens a lot



Even a broken clock is right twice a day. Under all these posts, a certain percentage must be right, giving a big total.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 23, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Even a broken clock is right twice a day. Under all these posts, a few must be right.




not if its digital that shows AM and PM....

and those are the only ones people remember....


----------



## Crothian (Feb 23, 2005)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> One day I will surpass Crothian




I don't know why you'd want too......


----------



## Darkness (Feb 23, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> not if its digital that shows AM and PM....



 This post is right. You're trying to improved your total, right? You nefarious schemer, you.


----------



## JIMBOTHEBLACK (Feb 23, 2005)

The clocks in Crothia run on 26 hour days.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 23, 2005)

JIMBOTHEBLACK said:
			
		

> NO FATHER I WILL NEVER JOIN YOU!!



 Soon you WILL know the power of the Dark Side.  (hoo-wah)

(Man, tried several times, and I can NOT come up with a way to write out the sound of Vader's breathing that doesn't look dorky.   )


----------



## Crothian (Feb 23, 2005)

JIMBOTHEBLACK said:
			
		

> The clocks in Crothia run on 26 hour days.




actaully they are just metric......


----------



## JIMBOTHEBLACK (Feb 23, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Soon you WILL know the power of the Dark Side. (hoo-wah)
> 
> (Man, tried several times, and I can NOT come up with a way to write out the sound of Vader's breathing that doesn't look dorky.  )



                             There might not be a way, you could just write *_RASP*_ or something.


----------



## Desdichado (Feb 23, 2005)

JIMBOTHEBLACK said:
			
		

> I must apologize for snapping at joshua last night. Crothians right, I shouldn't let people bait me, even if they are stupid baiting baiter heads, Ya stupid baiting baiter.



Er... OK.  Or, you might think about not continually reinforcing the point I made in the first place.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 23, 2005)

JIMBOTHEBLACK said:
			
		

> There might not be a way, you could just write *_RASP*_ or something.



 Yeah.  Kind of lacking, though.


----------



## Darkness (Feb 23, 2005)

JIMBOTHEBLACK said:
			
		

> even if they are stupid baiting baiter heads, Ya stupid baiting baiter.



There are some comments you should generally keep to yourself in EN World. The above is a good example.

Be nice, ok?  This goes for everyone else as well, for that matter.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 23, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Nope.



No, look!  Here's another one!  It just took a while.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 23, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Be nice, ok?



Well, that's a universal rule.  You have to always be nice.  Well, it doesn't matter if you have a lot of money, but.


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 24, 2005)

*Area man crushed by falling ooze*

More news after these messages from our sponsors.....


----------



## Ashwyn (Feb 24, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> So I should try to stop posting more often, then, eh?
> 
> I love me some Ignore list.  Life without morons is a good think.  I also love me this forum.  I've never even been tempted to Ignore someone yet, making this a moron-lite zone.



You mean... you're not ignoring me? *sniff* I thought we had something special.


----------



## the Jester (Feb 24, 2005)

Surpassing Crothian?  Are you mad???


----------



## Crothian (Feb 24, 2005)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Surpassing Crothian?  Are you mad???




at the Acedemy that called me a genius......


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 24, 2005)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> You mean... you're not ignoring me? *sniff* I thought we had something special.



 There, there.  I don't actually pay any attention to you, so it's all good.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 24, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> There, there.  I don't actually pay any attention to you, so it's all good.



... To whom?  What?  Oh well.


----------



## Darkness (Feb 24, 2005)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> You mean... you're not ignoring me? *sniff* I thought we had something special.



I'm sure CZ loves you. It's just that CZ loves (contact) _more_.[/DA in-joke]


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 24, 2005)

No, I just pretend to love Shay-Shay every other weekend.  I'd say more, but then you'd banhammer me.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Feb 25, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> I'm sure CZ loves you. It's just that CZ loves (contact) _more_.[/DA in-joke]




Hey, we all love (contact) more. But that's only because he runs his *stuff* _correctly_.


----------



## Ashwyn (Feb 25, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> There, there.  I don't actually pay any attention to you, so it's all good.



Thanks, CZ, you're the best. 



			
				Darkness said:
			
		

> I'm sure CZ loves you. It's just that CZ loves (contact) _more_.[/DA in-joke]



That's not exactly high praise, everybody loves anybody more than me.


----------



## Turanil (Feb 25, 2005)

JIMBOTHEBLACK said:
			
		

> I know it sounds far feched, but one day I will catch Crothian. It is a new perpose in my life , not that I got anything against him, quite the contrary, Crothian is a really cool guy, I just love a good challenge and this is the ultimate (with eating you're own head in close second).So if there is a way to do it,I will not rest until I do. Tryin to catch Crothian, it's better than frickan skydiving.



It's a worthy goal indeed*.







(* And I need an excuse to post too, since myself are trying to catch him up...    )


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 25, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> at the Acedemy that called me a genius......



Or was that ingenous?


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 25, 2005)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Thanks, CZ, you're the best.
> 
> 
> That's not exactly high praise, everybody loves anybody more than me.



 No problem.

Wait, who said that?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 25, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> No problem.
> 
> Wait, who said that?



Great, you're hearing things again.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 25, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Great, you're hearing things again.



 Not from you, though!  I just put you on Ignore.

Oh, wait...


----------



## Darkness (Feb 25, 2005)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> That's not exactly high praise, everybody loves anybody more than me.



I for one _vastly_ prefer you to the spammers we banned within the last couple weeks.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 25, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> I for one _vastly_ prefer you to the spammers we banned within the last couple weeks.



Yes!  But not very vastly, if it makes you feel better.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 25, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> I for one _vastly_ prefer you to the spammers we banned within the last couple weeks.



 Oh, come now!  Spammers need love, too.

Oh, wait.  Nevermind.  No they don't.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 25, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Not from you, though!  I just put you on Ignore.
> 
> Oh, wait...



What?  Ignore?

If I speak louder, I think you can still hear me!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 25, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Oh, come now!  Spammers need love, too.
> 
> Oh, wait.  Nevermind.  No they don't.



You're getting 'spammers' confused with 'donkeys'.

Don't worry, happens all the time.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 25, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> What?  Ignore?
> 
> If I speak louder, I think you can still hear me!



 That only works if you also put on a Hawaiian shirt and speak... very... slowly..., too.  

Oh, wait.  I'm Ignoring you.  La la la la la!  I can't heeeeaaaaaarrrrr you.  ~stuffs fingers in ears~


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 25, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You're getting 'spammers' confused with 'donkeys'.
> 
> Don't worry, happens all the time.



 I don't want to know why you're loving donkeys.  

~backs away very slowly~


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Feb 25, 2005)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> update user set posts = 30000 where userid = 87
> 
> [sblock](One day I will surpass Crothian).[sblock]Of course I will cheat[sblock]There's really no other way.[sblock]Stop looking at me that way.[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]




Sweet Christmas! I had no idea you could nestle those!

*transparent-post-count-increase-ploy*


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 25, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> I don't want to know why you're loving donkeys.
> 
> ~backs away very slowly~



Fine, fine, ignore the Shrek reference.  You can stick to sheep if you want.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 25, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Fine, fine, ignore the Shrek reference.  You can stick to sheep if you want.



 I have a 2-year-old who watches those damn movies an average of twice a week each.  YES I am going to ingnore your damn reference!!!!!


----------



## Darkness (Feb 25, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> That only works if you also put on a Hawaiian shirt and speak... very... slowly..., too.



There's actually a skill for communicating with foreigners like this in GURPS Discworld.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 25, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> There's actually a skill for communicating with foreigners like this in GURPS Discworld.



 Cool.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 26, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> There's actually a skill for communicating with foreigners like this in GURPS Discworld.



That's cool.  It's better if it's louder and slower?


----------



## Ashwyn (Feb 26, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> I for one _vastly_ prefer you to the spammers we banned within the last couple weeks.



Oh, so Ashwyn > Spammers.



			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yes!  But not very vastly, if it makes you feel better.



Uh, yeah, that makes me feel _better_.


----------



## the Jester (Feb 26, 2005)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Uh, yeah, that makes me feel _better_.




Well, it's better than Ashwyn < Spammers.


----------



## Ashwyn (Feb 26, 2005)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Well, it's better than Ashwyn < Spammers.



That's very true. Always look on the bright side of life.


----------



## JIMBOTHEBLACK (Feb 26, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> I have a 2-year-old who watches those damn movies an average of twice a week each. YES I am going to ingnore your damn reference!!!!!



               Come on, even donkeys need love. *winks maliciously*


----------



## the Jester (Feb 27, 2005)

JIMBOTHEBLACK said:
			
		

> Come on, even donkeys need love. *winks maliciously*




Go right ahead.


----------



## JIMBOTHEBLACK (Feb 28, 2005)

Here donkey donkey *giggles evily*


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 28, 2005)

That puts an odd twist on the Shrek movies, certainly.


----------



## Ashwyn (Feb 28, 2005)

JIMBOTHEBLACK said:
			
		

> Here donkey donkey *giggles evily*



I have no clue what it is you could be implying here, but I know I don't want to.


----------



## Maldur (Feb 28, 2005)

morning crew,  how are things?

Gods I seriously hate mondays, and its damn cold around here, and .... yuk


----------



## Crothian (Feb 28, 2005)

wating Firefly trying to deside if I want to goto bed and be productive latter this monday, or just watch the show till the sun comes up and completely abandon a protective day.....


----------



## Maldur (Feb 28, 2005)

protective?

dont you mean productive?

And Im at work allready


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 28, 2005)

No, he means what he types.


----------



## Maldur (Feb 28, 2005)

nah, I think he is sleep dep delerious.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 28, 2005)

I meant what I said and typed what I meant
a Crothian is faithful 100%


----------



## Maldur (Feb 28, 2005)

if you edit your post, you should do so at both faults 

And you might be faithfull, but not flawless


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 28, 2005)

That's hilarious.  Good try, Cro!


----------



## Ashwyn (Feb 28, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I meant what I said and typed what I meant
> a Crothian is faithful 100%



Now I see why you post so much. You're trying to generate enough energy to keep that egg warm!


----------



## Crothian (Feb 28, 2005)

Maldur said:
			
		

> if you edit your post, you should do so at both faults
> 
> And you might be faithfull, but not flawless




that would make sense and not be apart of the master plan...and it has nothing to do with beeing really tired.....


----------



## Crothian (Feb 28, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That's hilarious.  Good try, Cro!




I live to entertain.....

or so it seems......


----------



## Crothian (Feb 28, 2005)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Now I see why you post so much. You're trying to generate enough energy to keep that egg warm!





and its tough on these winter nights.  three years and the damn thing still hasn't hatched.....


----------



## Maldur (Feb 28, 2005)

Let's not encourage Crothian, peoples

We all know what happened last time!


----------



## DragonSword (Feb 28, 2005)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I have no clue what it is you could be implying here, but I know I don't want to.



 Seconded.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 28, 2005)

Maldur said:
			
		

> Let's not encourage Crothian, peoples
> 
> We all know what happened last time!



You're right, this thread isn't really contributing to Crothian's fall at all...


----------



## ASH (Feb 28, 2005)

Crothian cant fall... he can just kind of slump... ooze's dont fall.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 28, 2005)

They can fall.  Bit of them stick back up on the ledge they were on, you usually get dripping all the way down, and they make a very loud SPLAT when they land.

I'm not sure if they get hurt by it or not.  It depends on whether you consider a planet a bludgeoning weapon...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 28, 2005)

Sure oozes can fall!  Mount one on a catapult and you'll see!  What goes up must come down...


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 28, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Sure oozes can fall!  Mount one on a catapult and you'll see!  What goes up must come down...



 ...unless it eats through the catapult before you fire.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 28, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> ...unless it eats through the catapult before you fire.



Hm, true.  Obviously I need to come up with some sort of ooze-resistant catapult.


----------



## Darkness (Feb 28, 2005)

I think Crothian is a _living illusory script_. A permanent variant of illusory script, that is. (See Eberron or, I believe, MM 3 for living spells. Basically, they're monsters - oozes with a certain spell effect. In Crothian's case, that's writing. A lot.)


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 28, 2005)

But he's been around longer than both Eberron and MM3!  How is it possible?


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 28, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> But he's been around longer than both Eberron and MM3!  How is it possible?



 You never heard of playtesting?  Where do you think they got the idea down, man?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 1, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> You never heard of playtesting?  Where do you think they got the idea down, man?



Wow, I didn't know they spend _that_ long playtesting...


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 1, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Wow, I didn't know they spend _that_ long playtesting...



 It's to make up for the lack of playtesting on the 3.0 splatbooks.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 1, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> It's to make up for the lack of playtesting on the 3.0 splatbooks.



Ooh, does Crothian come with a little letter of apology?


----------



## Malcolm (Mar 1, 2005)

... thats it?
... thats all?

I've been following this thread since it was originally posted and all I get is a lousy - post alot, but post meaningful stuff. 
NUTZ!
 
I thought this was going to be a post/thread on "How to catch Crothian!" I mean, he slips right through Mithral strainer, and if he doesn't eat away your fingers, he sliiiiides right through them as well! Forcecage? Ha! Chains of Antimagic? Bwa-Ha! 
... I've even tried Animate Rope made from Titan Hair... he didn't even pause, just made some comment like "Nice weave there Malc" and grooved on down the stairwell. ..   

I came to this thread looking for answers people. Answers that might save lives! And all I've managed to see you do is let Oozey slip his way through another 20 or so hits to his postcount.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 1, 2005)

If we could stop him -- or even slow him down -- don't you think we would have already done it?!?!?!?!!?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 1, 2005)

Do you have any plans?  If you come up with ideas, we'll try it!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 1, 2005)

Malcolm said:
			
		

> And all I've managed to see you do is let Oozey slip his way through another 20 or so hits to his postcount.



27, actually.


----------



## DanMcS (Mar 1, 2005)

Right now, Crothian has 26,931 posts.  If we subtly alter the postcount field in the database, to be a signed, two-byte integer (counting up to 32767), then in a mere 5,838 posts he'll roll over to -32768 and EVERYONE will have beat him.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 1, 2005)

Hm, but that's tough because that involves getting past MM in order to change that stuff.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 1, 2005)

I liked it when they had the "broken" thingie in place of his postcount.  That was cool.


----------



## Malcolm (Mar 1, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Do you have any plans?  If you come up with ideas, we'll try it!




Alas, I have none. 
Not even choco-late bears wilt stop this fiend!
_*shudder*_
So I shall return to my tower in RH-Space (close to H-space and not quiet N-Space) for now, until it doth crash again catapulting me to this Prime, with a heavy heart and a sigh of chagrin. Thwarted, but not defeated!!
...


 

thanks for tolerating my random madness EnWorld.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 1, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> I liked it when they had the "broken" thingie in place of his postcount.  That was cool.



Yeah, I liked it when it said "Tilt."


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 1, 2005)

Malcolm said:
			
		

> Alas, I have none.
> Not even choco-late bears wilt stop this fiend!



Have you _tried_ choco-late bears?


----------



## JIMBOTHEBLACK (Mar 8, 2005)

Hello ya'll, havn't been on for about a week and I know you all missed me *look of sad denial* but my computers been down and I've been occupying my time playing Gran Turismo 4. Well I've been thinking about it and I've come to the conclusion that the only way to beat Crothian is to kill him! And since he is a blob I'd guess he's kinda like a slug so I'll sprinkle some salt on him and see what happens


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 8, 2005)

Salt?  Pfft, Crothian eats salt for dinner.


----------



## kirinke (Mar 8, 2005)

hmmm. I once gave a mod a +1, +5 Holy bane stick vs Hong....
Mebbe We could come up with something similiar for Croathian. But we couldn't use a bane stick because he'd just use it as a toothpick. A minty toothpick.

Hong is easier to smack down than Croathian. At least for a mod. Trite, but true.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 8, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Hong is easier to smack down than Croathian. At least for a mod. Trite, but true.



That's because every post is another excuse for Crothian to respond and grow in power.

... So the more we plot, the greater he becomes.


----------



## kirinke (Mar 8, 2005)

hmmm. Pretty soon he'll become like Ao. And consider us all insignificant and..... ummmm.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 8, 2005)

I don't think he'd consider us insignificant.  His power depends on ours.  Ao is completely indifferent.


----------



## kirinke (Mar 8, 2005)

But maybe the mods can put a 'Has exceeded the lawful post limit. Please slow down' sign where his post count used to be. We could put him in cyber jail and in a chain gang. And everything.     

Morrus could be the jailer and PirateCat the Lawyer!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 8, 2005)

That's a cool idea, but I think going over the limit is just a fine.

Darn.


----------



## MonsterMash (Mar 8, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That's because every post is another excuse for Crothian to respond and grow in power.
> 
> ... So the more we plot, the greater he becomes.



Does that mean the only answer would be for the rest of us to stop posting?

Of course I have no illusions about being able to catch Crothian, and at the new reduced rate of posting JDVN1 is probably out of my sights, but who cares? I made my goals of 1000 by end of feb and now working towards the 2ppd average.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 8, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I don't think he'd consider us insignificant.  His power depends on ours.  Ao is completely indifferent.



 Given how Crothian has stopped posting in here, I think he's going the Ao route...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 8, 2005)

MonsterMash said:
			
		

> Does that mean the only answer would be for the rest of us to stop posting?
> 
> Of course I have no illusions about being able to catch Crothian, and at the new reduced rate of posting JDVN1 is probably out of my sights, but who cares? I made my goals of 1000 by end of feb and now working towards the 2ppd average.



Yeah, but if we stopped posting, then that'd be boring.  I'm here because I enjoy it, at least.

And, actually, I've been posting slightly less recently.  Fewer interesting posts to comment on.  Although I guess it's still a lot...  when are you planning on getting to 2ppd?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 8, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Given how Crothian has stopped posting in here, I think he's going the Ao route...



  Maybe he's taking a break.  Maybe he'll be back.  Maybe... we should start worrying.


----------



## MonsterMash (Mar 8, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, but if we stopped posting, then that'd be boring.  I'm here because I enjoy it, at least.
> 
> And, actually, I've been posting slightly less recently.  Fewer interesting posts to comment on.  Although I guess it's still a lot...  when are you planning on getting to 2ppd?



I'd hope by the end of march, but I'm not sure as my posting rate is not so high now and I'e been registered long enough that it takes a lot of posts just to raise it by .1 let alone an integer.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 8, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Maybe he's taking a break.  Maybe he'll be back.  Maybe... we should start worrying.



 I think we should not just worry -- I think we should PANIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 8, 2005)

Well, my asking helps.  Gives you another post to respond to.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 8, 2005)

MonsterMash said:
			
		

> I'd hope by the end of march, but I'm not sure as my posting rate is not so high now and I'e been registered long enough that it takes a lot of posts just to raise it by .1 let alone an integer.



 If I remember right, we registered at about the same time, so you'd REALLY have to work to get 2 ppd.  I might get there by, say, the end of July at my present rate.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 8, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, my asking helps.  Gives you another post to respond to.



 If I figure out how to resond, I will.  

Ooo!  Tricksy JDVN!!!!!!  You went and fixed your mistake after I saw it and before I resonded to it...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 8, 2005)

Nah, Monster's join date is a year and a half after yours.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 8, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> If I figure out how to resond, I will.



Huh?  What are you talking about?


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 8, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Huh?  What are you talking about?



 Evil, evil, tricksy JDVN1!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 8, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Evil, evil, tricksy JDVN1!!!!!!!!!



Gee, I think you have a spelling error in one of your posts...


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 8, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Gee, I think you have a spelling error in one of your posts...



 I'm not even going to dignify that with a resonce.


----------



## Darkness (Mar 8, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Given how Crothian has stopped posting in here, I think he's going the Ao route...



Whereas before he was going the AoO route, with posts of opportunity galore.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 8, 2005)

Hm, seems like one of your keyboard's keys isn't working, at least.  Do you know what the roblem is?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 8, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Whereas before he was going the AoO route, with posts of opportunity galore.



So now it's just an "Attack of"?  He's lost the opportunities?


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 8, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Whereas before he was going the AoO route, with posts of opportunity galore.



 Well, could be worse.  He could have gone the other direction and become AoOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 8, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Well, could be worse.  He could have gone the other direction and become AoOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.



Then he'd be in pain.

Ow!


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 8, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hm, seems like one of your keyboard's keys isn't working, at least.  Do you know what the roblem is?



 The roblem is I can't reach through cybersace to hit you uside the head like you so obviously deserve.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 8, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Then he'd be in pain.
> 
> Ow!



 Just like you're going to be in ain in a moment.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 8, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> The roblem is I can't reach through cybersace to hit you uside the head like you so obviously deserve.



Hm, that would robably fall under 'hardware roblems' but I'm not sure.  Maybe you could ask the rofessionals at a comuter store about it.  

... And I like that your sig would read, "i i?"


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 8, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Just like you're going to be in ain in a moment.



Hm.
*chooses CZ for his Dodge*

C'mon!  Ain't no ain here!


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 8, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hm, that would robably fall under 'hardware roblems' but I'm not sure.  Maybe you could ask the rofessionals at a comuter store about it.
> 
> ... And I like that your sig would read, "i i?"



 Okay, after that last line, I guess you can live.


----------



## JIMBOTHEBLACK (Mar 30, 2005)

I'm scared, I haven't seen Crothian for like 50 or so posts, it's like the quiet moment in Jaws just before the shark attack.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 30, 2005)

so, how's the plan of my fall going?  You are up to 68 posts I see and I think I did that many yesterday.....

I think you might opt for plan B soon, seriously.


----------



## JIMBOTHEBLACK (Mar 30, 2005)

*Jaws music starts* AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH! we're gonna need a bigger boat!


----------



## Crothian (Mar 30, 2005)

you have to have the cigerette in the mouth that drops sort of just before he sayts it.  That makes it all the more dramatic.


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Mar 30, 2005)

NOOOOOOOOOO!!!  Don't drop the fire!  ACK!


----------



## Crothian (Mar 30, 2005)

depends what it gets dropped on I imagine


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 30, 2005)

AAAAAAAHHHHH!

What are we screaming about again?


----------



## Nifelhein (Mar 31, 2005)

Beat him? You mean beat it, right? he is a bot, didn't you know? a google and dungeons and dragons based bot, see like he manages by the rules? That is what I mean, a bot.

Nevermind I am a bot too, and I was broke for sometime, heck me at AtS.org, near 4 months of no posting and still, far beyond any user posting there... now i am expading my work and maybe, reach Bot spot #2 here...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 31, 2005)

Nifelhein said:
			
		

> Beat him? You mean beat it, right? he is a bot, didn't you know?



You're thinking of Michael Jackson.


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Mar 31, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> AAAAAAAHHHHH!
> 
> What are we screaming about again?





The Fire is in DANGER That's What!!!  We Can't Threaten The Fire!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 31, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> The Fire is in DANGER That's What!!!  We Can't Threaten The Fire!



Down with Fire Fighters!


----------



## MonsterMash (Mar 31, 2005)

This thread has come back from the dead!
Ahhhhh run - zombie thread!


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Mar 31, 2005)

Yay!  A dead on fire thread!  PARTY OVER HERE!

*does a little fire dance*


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 31, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Yay!  A dead on fire thread!  PARTY OVER HERE!
> 
> *does a little fire dance*



Aren't those called Effigies?

Nothing like burning undead.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 31, 2005)

it was a bad pun then, it is a bad pun now.....


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 31, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> it was a bad pun then, it is a bad pun now.....



Don't puns age?  Like cheese.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 31, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Don't puns age?  Like cheese.




more like raw fish...out in the sun....


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 31, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> more like raw fish...out in the sun....



What_ever_.  You say toe-may-toe, I say toe-mah-toe.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 31, 2005)

I think it is you say "Cheese" and I say "Fish"


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 31, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I think it is you say "Cheese" and I say "Fish"



Close enough.  Bah, semantics.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 31, 2005)

on a message board, semantics are all we have......


----------



## BOZ (Mar 31, 2005)

there's always love.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 31, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> there's always love.



The only hearts Oozes have are the ones they've devoured from their victims.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 31, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> there's always love.




I get in trouble when I look for love on the boards though.....


----------



## BOZ (Mar 31, 2005)

that's because you're looking in all the wrong places.


----------



## Nifelhein (Mar 31, 2005)

<closes his eyes>

I am not meant to be seeign this kind of things at my early age...


----------



## Crothian (Apr 1, 2005)

My power increases......


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 1, 2005)

Yeah, that's pretty hilarious.

More than 25k to go!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 1, 2005)

slacker....

I just can't seem to get off the number zero, it is frustrating!!


----------



## Michael Morris (Apr 1, 2005)

Heh heh heh


----------



## Crothian (Apr 1, 2005)

Just to let everyone know, Michael is the brainchild behind this idea, and it is sheer brilliance.


----------



## Michael Morris (Apr 1, 2005)

Ah shucks.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 1, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> slacker....
> 
> I just can't seem to get off the number zero, it is frustrating!!



Try negative posts.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 1, 2005)

I think this tops the "Tilt" thing for me.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 1, 2005)

That's a cool logo too.


----------



## Michael Morris (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks.  I have one other joke going today, see if you notice.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 1, 2005)

Like, currently?  Hm, okay, I'll look around.


----------



## Greylock (Apr 1, 2005)

You should have taken the BLUE pill, Michael.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 1, 2005)

Although, now that I"m looking, isn't the copyright date not updated?


----------



## Michael Morris (Apr 1, 2005)

What copyright date where?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 1, 2005)

Very bottom of the page.  Says 2004.


----------



## Michael Morris (Apr 1, 2005)

Ah, so it does. That's not intentional, and has been that way awhile.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 1, 2005)

it's not 2004????


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 1, 2005)

Yeah, figured as much.  I've been noticing weird things today, though.


----------



## Michael Morris (Apr 1, 2005)

nah - just your imagination.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 1, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> it's not 2004????



Nope.  It's 4002.  Where have you been?


----------



## Evilhalfling (Apr 1, 2005)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Thanks.  I have one other joke going today, see if you notice.




The mystrey forum? One day only? 
Wow there is some nice stuff back there, but I am pretty sure that some of thoes PDFs for download have copyrights.


----------



## TDRandall (Apr 1, 2005)

I just saw my "fewer than Crothian" number.  I feel so ... inadequate, and wondered who could be so cruel.

OK, actually I thought it was rather ingenious and funny (and cruel, but still).  And then I realized what day it was ... er, became while I was dallying around here.  Can't wait to see what else crops up!


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Apr 1, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Just to let everyone know, Michael is the brainchild behind this idea, and it is sheer brilliance.




I think this is how the oozes post count got so high!  He's an ooze butt kisser!  Now to foil his evil plan...

Michael can I have a higher post count then Crothian if I get Rae and James to do something EXTRA special somehow next time you see them?  Pweeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaassssssssseeeee???


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 1, 2005)

Yeah, saw that Mystery Forum.  Decided it wasn't healthy.


----------



## MonsterMash (Apr 1, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Just to let everyone know, Michael is the brainchild behind this idea, and it is sheer brilliance.



But damn scary for the rest of us trying to bring that number down - my god over 27K posts!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 1, 2005)

Well, at least Crothian is the one with the lowest number now...


----------



## Nifelhein (Apr 1, 2005)

Yeah, I feel strange with that long number under my avatar... it kinds of changes things.

And so, crothian is reset, man I doubt he remembers how long it was since he last had that number...


----------



## MonsterMash (Apr 2, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, at least Crothian is the one with the lowest number now...



I think I'll be happy if I could get (and stay) under 27k behind - which will take some doing maybe I'd better just say 27.5K


----------



## Crothian (Apr 2, 2005)

Nifelhein said:
			
		

> Yeah, I feel strange with that long number under my avatar... it kinds of changes things.
> 
> And so, crothian is reset, man I doubt he remembers how long it was since he last had that number...




I remember, I remember my very first post


----------



## MonsterMash (Apr 3, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I remember, I remember my very first post



Do you have it in a frame as your wallpaper on screen?


----------



## Evilhalfling (Apr 3, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I remember, I remember my very first post





Oooh Oooh Link please


----------



## Crothian (Apr 3, 2005)

MonsterMash said:
			
		

> Do you have it in a frame as your wallpaper on screen?




nope, I have something much much better there.....


----------



## Crothian (Apr 3, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Oooh Oooh Link please




that's a very good question.  It was mid January 2002 and I think Morrus started the thread.  It was originally in the General Forum but have been moved to Archieve or even deleted.


----------



## Nifelhein (Apr 5, 2005)

And that means you are not even considering the ones before ENWorld, like Eric's site or enworld before the move...

Nice memory there!


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Apr 5, 2005)

I Don't Remember Any of This!  And I am Still an insignificant speck on the geek site spectrum!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 5, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I Don't Remember Any of This!  And I am Still an insignificant speck on the geek site spectrum!




y, but really aren't we all??


----------



## JIMBOTHEBLACK (Apr 5, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> nope, I have something much much better there.....



                  Probably the centerfold to this months PLAY OOZE


----------



## Crothian (Apr 5, 2005)

actually Nightmares of Mine


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Apr 5, 2005)

JIMBOTHEBLACK said:
			
		

> Probably the centerfold to this months PLAY OOZE





How does one really define the center of a fold out of Ooze?


----------



## MonsterMash (Apr 5, 2005)

JIMBOTHEBLACK said:
			
		

> Probably the centerfold to this months PLAY OOZE



So that's what he's reading.


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Apr 5, 2005)

MonsterMash said:
			
		

> So that's what he's reading.




*nods helpfully*  Yes, for all the articles....and farming equipment...yeah....


----------



## Crothian (Apr 5, 2005)

farming equipment can never be understated.....


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Apr 5, 2005)

Yes, so very true...especially for ooze's of the world.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 5, 2005)

well, I'm pretty sure oozes don't use farm equipment like you think they do.....


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 5, 2005)

JIMBOTHEBLACK said:
			
		

> Probably the centerfold to this months PLAY OOZE



Also known as Play-doh?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 5, 2005)

Ooze = Bag of Holding but better.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 5, 2005)

especially for familars


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 6, 2005)

But does the familiar still live after being trapped in an ooze?


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 6, 2005)

JIMBOTHEBLACK said:
			
		

> Probably the centerfold to this months PLAY OOZE





I'm surprised he didn't say that he only read it for the "articles"........


----------



## Crothian (Apr 6, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> But does the familiar still live after being trapped in an ooze?




if you give him a straw


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 6, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> if you give him a straw



There should be a Cryo-Ooze that traps creatures and holds them in a cryostasis.


----------

